# Petty/Suji Rec



## BillHanna (Oct 14, 2021)

US

petty/slicer

lefty

wa handle

180-240 edge length

fully reactive

300usd absolute

home cook

pinch grip

push cutter

I’m looking for a “Wat Pro nakiri” equivalent. I just want something decent, so when I get one made I’m speaking from experience.


----------



## Rob McKenna (Oct 14, 2021)

Shi.han 52100 petty. I love mine (210mm) and it was right around $300. Highly recommend.


----------



## chefwp (Oct 15, 2021)

Ashi Ginga White #2 Sujihiki 240mm


Ashi Hamono makes incredibly high performance knives out of Sakai, Japan. Their knives and known for thinness and superb geometry. These blades have a slight convexity making the cutting feel very enjoyable. Quality control is very important to Ashi. They make their blades, handles, sayas all in...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## TSF415 (Oct 15, 2021)

210 heji SS. Not sure how they do with lefties.


----------



## Mikeadunne (Oct 15, 2021)

180 maz for a little more knuckle clearance. But all the other suggestions are spot on. Marko if you want to heck your budget. Also 210 wat suj sounds like a fantastic idea.


----------



## Mikeadunne (Oct 15, 2021)

Mikeadunne said:


> 180 maz for a little more knuckle clearance. But all the other suggestions are spot on. Marko if you want to heck your budget. Also 210 wat suj sounds like a fantastic idea.


I hate not being able to curse…


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 15, 2021)

What do you use it for?
For meat trimming the Ashi is great, because low blade height. But if you want to use it for board work as an ersatz gyuto that makes it less preferable.


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 15, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> want to use it for board work as an ersatz gyuto.



this


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 15, 2021)

Then I'd be inclined to look at something with more blade height. So if you wanted to go the Ashi route I'd get an Ashi 180 gyuto instead of a petty (the gyutos run pretty low so they're in petty territory).


----------



## btbyrd (Oct 15, 2021)

A 180 and a 240 are radically different lengths. How thick do you want to go and how stiff would you like the blade to be? And what kind of height are you looking for? I'm with Jovidah in thinking that more height is better for board-work, at least for prep. As a line knife, less-tall suji/petties can be fine because you're not doing much more than slicing proteins or sushi rolls or whatever. But it's not something I'd want to dice an onion with. Especially with a pinch grip (which eats up the tallest part of the blade). Especially with a 180.


----------



## xxxclx (Oct 15, 2021)

Of the 180 petty/sujis I’ve tried, some are distinctively on the suji side with around 30mm blade height (migoto blue 2, JKI kochi and Kono HD2). They are great at slicing and portioning protein when cooking for 1-2. But I use them very differently compared to how I use 180mm gyuto with 40mm+ height 

some are on the ersatz gyuto side with about 35-40mm height (tsourkan, Konosuke SKD). I’d say these are great multitaskers and could do a full meal for two people if I could only use one knife. 

this hinoura seems to be closer to the latter









Hinoura Ajikataya Shirogami 2 Kurouchi Petty 180mm


Hinoura Ajikataya is produced mainly by Mutsumi Hinoura, with help of his father Tsukasa Hinoura. Their family owned workshop is located in Sanjo Niigata. Hinoura knives and tools are world renowned for their traditional craftsmanship and amazing heat treatment. This series is made from...




carbonknifeco.com


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 15, 2021)

btbyrd said:


> A 180 and a 240 are radically different lengths. How thick do you want to go and how stiff would you like the blade to be? And what kind of height are you looking for? I'm with Jovidah in thinking that more height is better for board-work, at least for prep. As a line knife, less-tall suji/petties can be fine because you're not doing much more than slicing proteins or sushi rolls or whatever. But it's not something I'd want to dice an onion with. Especially with a pinch grip (which eats up the tallest part of the blade). Especially with a 180.


The variety in length is for more than one purchase. I probably should have said 180 AND 240, but 210 isn’t out of the question either.

Thickness and stiffness? I’m not sure. I know I prefer stiffer nakiri. I haven’t had multiples of any other type.

as for height, I’m definitely looking at the short side. Gyutohiki, if you will. 40mm might be the tallest I want.

Currently, I cook for two adults and two kids(2&7). We’re a veg heavy house with maybe a bird or loin to break down.
Space is at a premium which is why 270 is a nonstarter


----------



## Cliff (Oct 15, 2021)

What about the new 210 Munetoshi sujis? It's stiffer than an Ashi.


----------



## MowgFace (Oct 15, 2021)

Take a look at @stringer ’s thread on modifying pinch grip.

I’ve used plenty of low heel height knives to dice onions. Obviously I’m not doing cases at a time or even 10+ onions, but it’s a worthwhile skill to figure out how to use different knives for tasks that might not be intended for a knife.

I tend to do tip pull cuts with my 210 petties, but have chopped an onion grid style and radially with a petty


----------



## stringer (Oct 15, 2021)

MowgFace said:


> Take a look at @stringer ’s thread on modifying pinch grip.
> 
> I’ve used plenty of low heel height knives to dice onions. Obviously I’m not doing cases at a time or even 10+ onions, but it’s a worthwhile skill to figure out how to use different knives for tasks that might not be intended for a knife.
> 
> I tend to do tip pull cuts with my 210 petties, but have chopped an onion grid style and radially with a petty



I don't think I started a thread. But here's the link to the vid


----------



## btbyrd (Oct 15, 2021)

I was coming back to this thread to post Stringer's video. Hehe...

I have similar preferences to the OP's in the sense that I generally push cut with a pinch grip. But when I use my petty/sujis, I have to adapt my grip or cutting style. Otherwise, it just doesn't work very well for me. I can still use a pinch grip, but I can't wrap my fingers under the handle like I normally would (and I have small hands). Or I have to use a thicker board and come off the side to get extra clearance that way. Or I have to change away from push cuts to draw strokes and use the front part of the blade more than I normally would. 

I have 3 sujis - a 210 Ginga, 270 Togiharu, and 300 Anryu. The Anryu is tall enough (I think it's like 43) to function as a proper mini gyuto, but it's super long. Still fun to prep full meals with though. The others aren't quite as tall (especially the Ginga at 31mm) and require adjustment. I wouldn't consider any to be great for ersatz gyuto duty. Except the 300 which, again, is a huge knife to be using on a daily basis.


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 15, 2021)

Here’s how I hold my 150 Mazaki


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 21, 2021)

With petties I tend to do some kinda weird hybrid grip where I have the index finger on the spine, pinch with my middle finger and thumb, and fold the rest backwards. Kinda works for me. Whenever I use them on a board I tend to push cut with the front half anyway.


----------



## BillHanna (Oct 29, 2021)

Cliff said:


> What about the new 210 Munetoshi sujis



These are currently OOS. Anyone on KKF have one?


----------



## Qapla' (Oct 29, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> I’m looking for a “Wat Pro nakiri” equivalent. I just want something decent, so when I get one made I’m speaking from experience.





BillHanna said:


> Jovidah said:
> 
> 
> > want to use it for board work as an ersatz gyuto
> ...


If you like "Wat Pro", then maybe ask Watanabe about a lefty-suitable 195mm low-height gyuto?


----------



## Cliff (Oct 30, 2021)

BillHanna said:


> These are currently OOS. Anyone on KKF have one?



I just got one and am loving it. It's still early days, but the edge is holding up really well. The height on this is perfect for me, and I suspect for what you're looking for. It's fine on the board and also works for portioning, trimming. It needs a little work to dial in the bevels -- I'm still working on that.

A 210 Wat Suji sounds amazing. You might also look at KnS -- they have an S. Tanaka 220 line knife that's stainless clad B2.


----------

